# Here's a hunt you should take your kids on!



## svmoose

I know we all talk about hunter recruitment and getting the youth involved. There is often complaints about taking kids out and not having enough opportunity. I just wanted to share a hunt that I think would be a great hunt for kids/first timers, and still allows mom or dad to get into the action as well. Go to Wyoming and hunt Antelope! Youth tags are $110 for a full price buck tag. There are a lot of units you can draw with 1 point or buy leftover. Population numbers are very good. Even units where there is smaller amounts of public land will likely have antelope on that land.

My kids are too young to hunt, but I'm taking my sons as soon as they are old enough. Here is a link to our hunt thiis year. We had a blast even though it's sort of been a down couple of years due to winter kill.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about applications and what not.

http://www.huntaddicts.com/wyoming-antelope-hunt-return-to-the-sage/

(Sorry Goob for letting the cat out of the bag)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

yep. Could not agree more. It was the first hunt I took our kids on.


----------



## torowy

great hunt


----------



## Springville Shooter

Great post and I second. Also, there are some LE units in Utah that youth can draw with few points. My daughter and I shared antelope hunts this year in Utah and Wyoming and we had a great time making memories. I too will be willing to help out anyone who is interested. -------SS


----------



## tander123

*Great jerky too. My son shot a doe this year and he said it was his fun est hunt so*

far. He has hunted elk & buffalo


----------



## svmoose

Antelope jerky is the best IMO. I just had some here at my desk a few hours ago. :grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter

^^^^^^THIS^^^^^ my daughter proudly takes a couple sticks of jerky from her antelope every day. Some for her and some to share with her friends. There is no such thing as an anti- hunter when there is a bag of jerky going around.------SS


----------



## johnnycake

This was my first big game hunt, and it is just so much fun! as an adult I still love getting those cheap doe tags (don't bother with a buck tag as it is a bit pricey as a NR and I already have a great buck on the wall--besides, those does are tastey!)


----------



## swbuckmaster

I'd like some info on the antelope areas if you care to send me a pm.

I'd like to take my girls out next year or the year after.


----------



## Mavis13

What are the season dates?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Varies depending on the hunt, but the general tags are pretty long.....mid September to the end of October.------SS


----------



## Mavis13

Hmmmm....-Ov-
I got a boy that this might just be the way to go. Deer hunting around here has become a loss.


----------



## wyogoob

Mavis13 said:


> What are the season dates?


To add to what SS said:
Season dates vary greatly throughout the state. Generally, in Western WY, antelope rifle season is from the middle of September (10th this year) thru October 31st.

Archery antelope is from August 15th thru the middle of September (9th this year around Evanston).


----------



## wyoming2utah

svmoose said:


> Go to Wyoming and hunt Antelope! Youth tags are $110 for a full price buck tag.


While I agree that this would be a good hunt for youth, I want to make a specific point--I have seen many posts like this that imply that youth hunters can go to Idaho or Wyoming for inexpensive hunts that are either OTC or easy to draw. And, I guess that may be true for some....but not all. I live in south central Utah. For those of us who live in the southern part of the state, traveling to either Idaho or Wyoming for a hunt regardless of the cost of the tag, is not going to be inexpensive. For me and my kids, a youth hunt in Wyoming or Idaho is not a viable option and won't be unless gas prices get much lower...

....now before people jump down my throat, I do agree that Utah has plenty of good options for inexpensive youth hunts--including spike tags, cow hunts, and even doe hunts. But, as has been seen on this site and many others, a lot of hunters consistently complain about these types of hunts and sportsmen groups--like SFW--are constantly trying to reduce these types of tags. As long as that is the case, I will always support ways of getting youth involved....


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Great post! Another state that is also bending over backwards for non res youth is IDAHO! Non-res youth hunters pay RESIDENT prices so long as an adult also has the tag, so in reality, a guy with four kids **** near can hunt cheaper there than he can in Utah! 

Idaho also has implemented a new hunter recruit program that allows someone with no hunters education to hunt for a year so long as they are accompanied by an adult with hunters education! Some outstanding opportunity available out there! Good work by the different states ensuring that upcoming generations cherish the outdoors!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Wyo2ut...comedy bud...straight comedy! 

You are one angry little dude! Smile and be happy for others...might do you some good!


----------



## svmoose

wyoming2utah said:


> While I agree that this would be a good hunt for youth, I want to make a specific point--I have seen many posts like this that imply that youth hunters can go to Idaho or Wyoming for inexpensive hunts that are either OTC or easy to draw. And, I guess that may be true for some....but not all. I live in south central Utah. For those of us who live in the southern part of the state, traveling to either Idaho or Wyoming for a hunt regardless of the cost of the tag, is not going to be inexpensive. For me and my kids, a youth hunt in Wyoming or Idaho is not a viable option and won't be unless gas prices get much lower...
> 
> ....now before people jump down my throat, I do agree that Utah has plenty of good options for inexpensive youth hunts--including spike tags, cow hunts, and even doe hunts. But, as has been seen on this site and many others, a lot of hunters consistently complain about these types of hunts and sportsmen groups--like SFW--are constantly trying to reduce these types of tags. As long as that is the case, I will always support ways of getting youth involved....


The cheapest hunt you can do is in-state in the unit you live in. There's no doubt about that. However, sometimes we live in places that don't have the opportunities we can find if we are willing to drive a little bit. I still submit that this isn't a very expensive hunt for kids if done with proper planning. You could easily plan this hunt with a friend and split gas. You can probably even do the hunt in a car if you watched the weather carefully which would cut down on your gas prices.

I do feel like the experience of taking your kids on a trip like this to another state to do a hunt where they WILL see a lot of animals and have multiple opportunities to harvest is worth the additional expense.


----------



## wyoming2utah

I wouldn't argue that point...I agree.


----------



## Springville Shooter

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Great post! Another state that is also bending over backwards for non res youth is IDAHO! Non-res youth hunters pay RESIDENT prices so long as an adult also has the tag, so in reality, a guy with four kids **** near can hunt cheaper there than he can in Utah!
> 
> Idaho also has implemented a new hunter recruit program that allows someone with no hunters education to hunt for a year so long as they are accompanied by an adult with hunters education! Some outstanding opportunity available out there! Good work by the different states ensuring that upcoming generations cherish the outdoors!


100% agreed. My oldest daughter got her first buck on an OTC tag that was less than $50.......bought at Cabelas in Lehi, UT. Can't beat that. I have hunted Idaho for nearly two decades and it is fitting that I could share that experience with my daughter there. Think about it, we paid less for her Idaho license and tag than we did here in Utah as residents. That is what I call golden opportunity.-----SS


----------



## jeff788

Nice post. After taking my 5 year old daughter on a doe antelope hunt here in Utah I think I'm going to try to make a Wyoming antelope hunt a family camp out tradition starting next year. It was a great family-friendly hunt and the meat is amazing! I may PM you guys for some advice when it's time to apply.


----------

